# dh hub gear



## Karpiel Apocalypse (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi does anyone know of a hub gear with an axle and internals that will take a hammering. Thought it could be quite cool to run a schlumpf high speed drive on the karpiel but it has to drive a single speed I think which means two gears or a hub gear.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Rohloff. 
Be ready to pay though, they're over $1000.


----------



## Karpiel Apocalypse (Nov 28, 2009)

really heavy though too


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Check this.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4265109&postcount=23
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4265109&postcount=24
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4265109&postcount=26


----------



## Karpiel Apocalypse (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for that I'll have a look


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Karpiel Apocalypse said:


> Thought it could be quite cool to run a schlumpf high speed drive on the karpiel but it has to drive a single speed I think which means two gears or a hub gear.


Ummm, I don't think so. The Shlumpf doesn't know what's on the output side of the chain. You'd still have to consider chainline, but I'm sure it could be made to work on a variety of frames.

The schlumpf may be a little 'touchy' for a DH application though. The action of shifting with your heal might be done inadvertently in some situations. I'm only speculating on this though.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a good solid 6+ months on my FR rig which uses the Alfine-36 hole and Hammerschmidt. The Alfine takes a bit more attention to make sure it is lined up. I have had to adjust the cables 4 times. It also switches a little bit more slowly than the HS.

For the price of a Rohloff, I got an Alfine, shifter, Hammerschmidt, and 2x 823 wheelset, built up with the Alfine. My gamble has paid off.

I don't do huge drops to flat, and imo the durability issue is worse with an XC or road rider than a FR or DH rider. How often does a DH rider actually ride up a hill? Probably not more than I do. I think Lance would destroy the Alfine in about a month. But I am not Lance.


----------



## danger gadget (Mar 31, 2008)

Rohloff would be the toughest option out there.
That said it's a fair amount of unsuspended weight to add to the frame. I've got my Rohloff on an Ibis Mojo and it seems to ride lovely up and downhill but I've never had another wheel to try on it for comparison. The bike isn't a full on downhill bike, even though I've thrashed it on all the nastiest black trails in Morzine, so not sure how well a Rohloff would really go on a proper 200mm+ travel bike. In my case it's laced to a Mavic 819 rim and with that and a 2.4 Rubber Queen the wheel weighs 4kg from memory - maybe 2.8kg without the tyre? 
Remember too it's not available in 150mm so unless you get a conversion kit it'll only suit 135mm wide rear arms. If you try one out and it's not to taste then it'll happily go on your XC or commuter bike for the next 40 years.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

It is probably tougher than the Alfine, be we do not know that for sure. It is also likely more durable. However, it is certainly not 4 times tougher, although it does cost 4x as much.


----------

